# Estuary rods shipped yesterday!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The pre-ordered Estaury's shipped out to the customers yesterday.

I have ONE more 11' Estuary conventional factory rod left and access to a few blanks.

Tommy


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

no football this weekend ! just fishing


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

How much? I want another.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wayne,

Check your PM's.

Tommy


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*it arrived*

got mine today tks it looks pretty rugged- no problem with a big blue or ...:fishing:


----------

